# Spotty discoloration on stomach



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey everyone I have a five month old boy that has developed a spotty discoloration on his belly in the past two months. It's more prominent around his center stomach and inner thighs. He doesn't scratch or lick at all but it has become a little worse in the past couple weeks. I have also noticed where the pigmentation is there is also thinning hair, which also seems to affect his ears aswell. I have been to three vets, one told me sunburn, the second told me pretty much it was nothing to worry about and it was normal for pits color to change and loose some hair during season change, and the third said it was environmental allergies and gave me some hypoallergenic shampoo but it has not helped. He has been tested for mange (skin scrape) and parasites (stool sample) but both were negative. Anyone ever heard of this or dealt with it personally any feedback would be great Im outta ideas here. Thanks.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you put up a pic of the discoloration?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Is the discoloration look like this photo?


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

now mine had red spots of skin and losing hair the vet tested her for mange 3 times and all negative but they went ahead and treated her and it took care of the problems they say puppy mange is hard to find sometimes post some pics i"ll tell you if it looks like what tiki had


----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah it looks alot like the picture but much more widespread and his stomach and inner thigh are literally hairless I will post a picture soon but yeah from what I hear it could be mange.


----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

As you can see its pretty severe it has spread to his chest.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun that is just pigment changing. Nothing to worry about. Hairloss well some dogs do not have much hair there. Just relax that dog is perfectly fine


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just going to say the same thing. I have a few dogs that look like that and there is nothing wrong with them. Like Deb said most APBT's do not have much hair there, most of my dogs are completely naked on the belly and up high on the chest.


----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

Well thanks that really puts my mind ay ease


----------

